# Blue Eyed Huskies



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not a fan of any dog having blue eyes, I like the brown eyes thank you very much. They just look spooky in my opinion....anyway.....I was at the vet today to pick up more medicine for Luke because he's been scratching constantly. While there I met this beautiful black/white, blue eyed Husky named Havoc.

He was gorgeous! He gave me kisses (which I knew my dog would be saying "Traitor!" to me, haha) and jumped on me a couple of times, which I don't mind. But he had blue eyes and he didn't look spooky at all; in fact Havoc was down right beautiful with them!

So my view has changed. I now think Huskies with blue eyes are very pretty, so thank you Havoc! It's funny how one dog can change an opinion.  
He looked like this: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...jpg/220px-Siberian_Husky_blue_eyes_Flickr.jpg


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I actually wish weimaraners would keep their blue eyes, they are so pretty as pups. But I also love their amber eyes, so it's not a big disappointment when the blue fades.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

I have 2 blue eyed dogs, but they have really weird eyes. they are blue due to the merle, and on top of that they have dropped, starburst and other malformations, due to being double dapples (merles)

Every picture I have of Boo (when he's awake), he looks absolutely strange, his eyes wide open and HUGE LOL


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay for switching! ! The only eyes that really freak me out are some bi-eyes dogs. My friend has two bi-eyed puppies right now (brown and blue) and they are the most terrifying thing to me. When they get older they won't be so bad.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I like some lighter eyes. I think yellow/amber eyes are stunning. Both my dogs have really dark eyes and although I love them they're so dark you never get to see much detail in pictures.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Remmy, being merle, has the blue eyes. Sometimes when you take pictures of him with the flash, you get what looks like "red eye" but you can't get rid of it from the picture like you can with normal red eye.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband's college roommate had a husky. He was great dog, but an amazing escape artist. They were always find him in pastures terrorizing the local cows. I'm glad to learn I'm not the only one freaked out by blue and bi-eyed dogs


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Faolan has bi-eyes. Some dogs with blue eyes do look a bit scary. There is a dog that comes in for baths a lot at work that is a mutt but looks like a solid brown ACD. Both of his eyes are blue and for the first few months everyone was scared of him. After meeting that dog, I can see why it's beneficial to have a blue eyed herding dog. Those eyes can really freak you out! Hahah. I think since Faolan is all white his eyes don't look creepy at all.

When he was little, the non-blue eye looked almost green and his blue eye was quite bright.










But now, with his white fur, I think his blue eye loses a lot of the brightness that would come from contrasting with a black facial mask. I think it has also faded a little to a more pale blue than a cornflower blue. His once green-ish eye has now turned a nice golden brown, too.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm often not a fan of the blue either, it can look downright creepy! They aren't always spooky, it depends on the shade of blue and the rest of the color on the dog's head.

This is Kaytu close up, one is blue and other is hazel with blue at the bottom.









This is Denali's sire, he is a GORGEOUS dog but to me those eyes border on creepy because they are so intense.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Casper had one very blue eye when I got him, and one brown.










As he aged, more and more of his blue eye turned dark brown. Now that he's two and a half, it's mostly brown, although still has some noticeable blue. The other eye is kind of a light brownish/olive color with some dark brown in it.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

This puppy. Freaks me out! I'm usually a big fan of bi-eyed dogs - but some of them are just...*shudder*


----------



## Trzcina (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to absolutely adore blue eyed Sibes as a kid... now I agree that some look a bit eerie, though I wouldn't say I'd be afraid of them because of it. It just lacks the gentleness that really dark eyes are given to. I find yellow eyes able to look just as creepy. But again--it can also look stunning, depending on the dog. I wouldn't choose or not choose a dog based on eye color, though (well, unless I was looking for a show dog in a breed with eye color restrictions, haha).


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I love blue eyes! My mom had a Shar-pei mix who had several litters and one of those was with a husky. One of the new owners returned their pup as a fully grown dog and pregnant with a Lab, and the pup we kept from that litter for a while was solid black with bright blue eyes. She was beautiful  We also had a border collie/husky mix litter and all those had blue eyes. We kept one with wolf grizzle markings and later sold him. (I really miss all these dogs!)


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree, and I own a blue eyed dog. I love Bello's eyes, they make him appear more human to me. And then some blue-eyed dogs I'm around they make them very creepy looking. I have no idea how I decide which ones are creepy. For me typically the dogs that have blue eyes due to being merle freak me out, but then again not always, and then there are huskies which freak me out as well.


----------



## KaywinnitLee (Jan 1, 2012)

My dog is bi-eyed...everyone is always curious about her eyes...she is part Aussie so that's where she gets it from.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

My Max is mostly husky, he has bi eyes










Loki started off with blue eyes









But as he got older they changed to yellow









Same for Selene, they started blue









Then turned yellow


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

I love blue-eyed huskies, bi eyed! They are too cute! Though malamutes have brown eyes so haha that can't happen. If I was to get a sibe it would be bi-eyed or blue eyed!


----------



## huskysmiles (Aug 18, 2012)

malamutelove said:


> I love blue-eyed huskies, bi eyed! They are too cute! Though malamutes have brown eyes so haha that can't happen. If I was to get a sibe it would be bi-eyed or blue eyed!


I love huskies (obviously). My cousin's dog was a really lovely husky with blue eyes that was always super playful so I tend to associate the blue eyed huskies with that. I can see the eyes being a little creepy, though, specially when they are really light! I think it really depends on the dog though.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

I could get lost in a blue-eyed dogs' eyes--I think they're gorgeous! I only have one dog with completely blue eyes, an Alaskan Husky, and one with parti eyes, an Aussie mix. People always ask me if my dog with the parti eyes is blind. 

Below is Sydney, my Alaskan.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw it's Sydney!!!! I love miss Sydney! She's so perdy!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Both of my doggies have brown eyes. I love dogs with blue eyes & Bi-eyes! 

~Erica~


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I love blue/green/yellow eyed dogs. Luckily I have one that changes all three! Thumpers eyes are primarily a greenish-yellow, they were bright blue when he was a pup, but depending on the lighting his eye's do look blue sometimes.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I rescued and re-homed a beautiful Husky mix pup many years ago. He had bi colored eyes. He was soooo cool looking. He was solid white ... had two standing black ears ... and one almost perfect black circle over his blue eye. The solid white side of his face had a dark brown eye.  He was gorgeous!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Several years ago, there was a Shepherd/husky mix at the shelter I use to work for. He was around 85 lbs of solid muscle with the Husky coat and tail and the Shepherd's Black and Chestnut point markings. He was Gorgeous with the most intense blue eyes (a very bright and clear but deep shade) and such a sweet heart once you took the time to get to know him.. Although I have to admit his look did intimidate quite a few potential adopters. He was at the shelter for several months before I started there and it took several more before we found him his furever family.


----------



## Keyray (Jun 30, 2011)

Kyllobernese said:


> Remmy, being merle, has the blue eyes. Sometimes when you take pictures of him with the flash, you get what looks like "red eye" but you can't get rid of it from the picture like you can with normal red eye.


I get that all the time with Vada, but it only happens with of her left eye. My husband calls it her Terminator eye.


----------



## Titans_mom (Aug 20, 2012)

My two huskies have very dark brown eyes. I think the blue eyes ones can be very pretty are really creepy- it really depends on the color blue and the markings on the huskies face....


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Two pictures of baby Terminator klee kai, snapped by his breeder! I never use flash on my pets.


----------



## Titans_mom (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow Selene and Loki are beautiful!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I think my niece's Maltipoo has the prettiest blue eyes.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I think it definitely depends on the breed for the blue or amber eyes. I think Chessies with amber eyes are beautiful, but I'm not a fan of them on Tollers. I'm really not a fan of bi-eyed dogs, for some reason even when I see them up close, it's a bit spooky. But all of your dogs are very cute!! I've never seen a Husky with blue eyes (even though I worked at a kennel for years) until I met Havoc. It's great how dogs can do that, I hope he was okay though cause I met the Husky at the vet.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Frosty has bi eyes, I used to tell my kids that if they looked into his blue eye, he would steal their soul, lol. Shiner's eyes are both marbled blue and brown.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I've never seen a Husky with blue eyes


You've never seen pictures of Bella on here? --_--???


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Titans_mom said:


> Wow Selene and Loki are beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

sheltiemom said:


> Frosty has bi eyes, I used to tell my kids that if they looked into his blue eye, he would steal their soul, lol. Shiner's eyes are both marbled blue and brown.


If I'm ever a parent I hope I'm as awesome as that.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Kyllobernese said:


> I think my niece's Maltipoo has the prettiest blue eyes.


I agree. Just love that face.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Ive loved blue eyed huskies since I was a kid. they are so awesome. i LOVE the red ones and the really dark faced ones when they have blue eyes just amazing.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

One thing that does kind of weird me is blue eyed Chihuahuas...

http://i.oodleimg.com/item/2912612756u_1x424x360f_dogs_in_oregon_city_or/?1328243914
http://www.picassochis.com/merle911.JPG
http://petitdogs.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/jasper1.jpg

But blue-eyed Chinese Cresteds are actually very cool and I'd have one...

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_JJnEKlAkw5o/TLu0NcpVpNI/AAAAAAAAGPg/i9Ic2MN-W7U/s400/1IMG_2321.jpg
http://media-cache-ec6.pinterest.com/upload/31454897367245983_KxmDkGma_b.jpg

I knew of one that cropped up in a show line... Very interesting!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kayota, I think those chis are so creepy because their eyes bug out of their heads to start with! This one doesn't have such buggy eyes and it's not as creepy imo.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Niraya--I meant I've never seen a blue eyed Husky personally, on this forum I have, but not face-to-face. That's what I meant by I've worked in a kennel for over 5yrs and never saw one. 

Yep, like said before I think it depends on the breed. That Crested's eyes are spooky, but the Chi's eyes are nice looking. I never knew Chis could have blue eyes. 

Fade--that's what Havoc looked like except he wasn't that dark in color.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Just so people arn't confused, ALL puppies are born with blue eyes that gradually change to the adult color between 2 and 3 months old. Hawkeye has a tiny blue speck in one eye caused by the merling gene.


----------



## JenandWes (Sep 28, 2011)

Not a husky, but thought I'd contribute to the creepy blue eye thread.
(It's not his fault!) 
My silly, prick-eared double merle aussie pup.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

JenandWes--whoa, sorry that's a bit spooky. Your dog, although he has coloring, looks slightly like an albino with those eyes. Can he see out of them? 

I didn't know all dogs were born with blue eyes that changed over time. I knew wolves eyes were blue then changed. How early do puppy eyes change? Only asking because we saw Luke and his brothers/sisters when they were young (too young to be given away) and they were brown.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Spirit_of_Cotons, I'm sure JenandWes can give you more info but "double merle" often creates vision and hearing complications. It's caused when a merle dog is bred with another merle dog, so it's completely preventable by simply not doing a merle-merle breeding.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> JenandWes--whoa, sorry that's a bit spooky. Your dog, although he has coloring, looks slightly like an albino with those eyes. Can he see out of them?
> 
> I didn't know all dogs were born with blue eyes that changed over time. I knew wolves eyes were blue then changed. How early do puppy eyes change? Only asking because we saw Luke and his brothers/sisters when they were young (too young to be given away) and they were brown.


the eye color changes over to the adult color completely sometime between 2 months and 3 months. Coton De Tulear's as a breed have very dark eyes so it's likely you just didn't notice the blue because they were so dark.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Blu Boy (Schnauzer/Poodle) had very dark blue eyes when my Mother got him ... thus his name! They are now brown.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Blue eyes in general don't bother me, but not gonna lie... bi-eyes or marbled eyes do creep me out a little bit.


----------



## JenandWes (Sep 28, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> JenandWes--whoa, sorry that's a bit spooky. Your dog, although he has coloring, looks slightly like an albino with those eyes. Can he see out of them?


LOL! No offense taken at all. When I scrolled through the thread I was thinking, "That's creepy? You haven't seen creepy..." 
That shot is a pretty extreme look, even for him. Normally (or I guess from most angles and exposure) his eyes aren't as startling:








[/URL][/IMG]

Yes, he can see out of them. He has no peripheral vision, though. Basically, he sees wherever he points his head directly (tunnel-vision). His right eye is much smaller than the left, and he has eccentric dropped (from the center of the iris) pupils. He is also hearing impaired. 
Here's an example of how he gets around (you might be surprised!):


----------



## JenandWes (Sep 28, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Spirit_of_Cotons, I'm sure JenandWes can give you more info but "double merle" often creates vision and hearing complications. It's caused when a merle dog is bred with another merle dog, so it's completely preventable by simply not doing a merle-merle breeding.


Exactly. It's a pigment issue. Responsible breeders - people who really love these dogs (or any other breed with the merling gene) do not do this. When two are bred together, 1/4 of the litter picks up a duplicate merle gene (this is not like "ohhh, it's a stronger possibility that we could have a double merle in this litter..." it is a genetic guarantee, and the only thing that causes it.) Because merle is technically a color dilute, a double copy will strip the puppy of pigment on most of its body. If the inner hairs of the ears don't have any pigment, they cannot absorb sound. Some are born deaf, some blind, some both. Carter is pretty lucky to be able to BOTH hear and see...even if he's still impaired. He is a cool little guy, for sure.

To sum up my genetic lesson LOL, these dogs are usually referred to as "Lethal White Aussies". Sometimes people aren't aware of the issue and just want to breed their pet with someone else's. Accidents can happen. Backyard breeders are everywhere.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

But as he got older they changed to yellow









I love the blue eyed doggys!! one or two blues are fine with me!! 

I have to ask,is your baby a wolfhybrid?









Then turned yellow







[/QUOTE]

Is your last picture a wolfhybrid?


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

And I love all the blue eyed babies!! one or two blue eyes are fine with me!!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes the baby my son is holding is actually the female on the metal leash when she was a baby. And yes two of them are high content wolfdogs. The third is a very low content that is mostly husky. They dont call them wolf hybrids anymore beings dogs and wolves are the same species.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Cindy23323 said:


> Yes the baby my son is holding is actually the female on the metal leash when she was a baby. And yes two of them are high content wolfdogs. The third is a very low content that is mostly husky. They dont call them wolf hybrids anymore beings dogs and wolves are the same species.



They are all just beautiful,hubby has always wanted one so I did a little research a while back about them but we ended up rescuing a Great Pyr..ha.ha.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, we rescued Max the one that is mostly husky. Loki the big lighter colored male we purchased. Selene that is in the pic. with Max and in the pic on the metal leash was a gift from a breeder.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I looooove blue eyes in a dog, especially Siberian Huskies. 

BUT husky puppies freak me out. Seriously every time I see a picture of a siberian puppy on-line, I feel like its trying to steal my soul, or maybe plotting some kind of revenge because it wasn't allowed to chew on the couch or pee on the floor or whatever puppies "enjoy" and aren't "allowed" to do.









_"Your dog day is coming, just you wait! Soon your soul will be mine. MUahahahaha!"_

Its totally the colouring around the eyes that does it, and I don't have any issues with husky pups IRL. They're just trying to steal my soul through internet photos. I can tell. Wily little things....

I absolutely LOVE Aussies with blue eyes. And bi-colour eyes. And just in general, really.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The black and white huskies can really have strong contrast on their masks that gets creepy!
Denali never had an intense puppy face, but she's all white.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Keechak--thanks that's interesting! And also interesting is the info you gave too, JenandWes. Your two dogs in the video are very cute.

The pictures of the wolf dogs (and white husky) are soo pretty. I especially like the 2nd photo you posted Cindy; what a gorgeous animal!!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

JenandWes said:


> A friend's Wolf x Alaskan Malamute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definately very pretty.

Pretty low content though like my Max.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Sibe said:


> The black and white huskies can really have strong contrast on their masks that gets creepy!
> Denali never had an intense puppy face, but she's all white.
> 
> Denali is CUUUUTE! I have a soft-spot for white dogs.


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

My husky puppy has one blue eye and one greenish looking eye. The "greenish" eye is definitely blue around the outside of the eye.


----------



## bemba (Jan 22, 2015)

I have always wanted a blue eyed dog, but I didn't want a pure Husky as they tend to be very hard to handle. I ended up getting a Husky x Groenendael and she is the smartest best behaved dog! Her eyes really stand out as she is mainly black. Most Husky's have white faces so the blue eyes don't stand out so much. This is my girl Laska. Pic of day I brought her home and one of her now.


----------

